# Blast gate attachment question



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I'm working on my dust collection hard piping, and am thinking of ordering these blast gates to replace the two crappy plastic ones one got and to put one at every tool. My question is, I'm putting them into 4 inch sdr pvc pipe which has an inner diameter of 4 1/16 inch. My current thought is to wrap these flanges with tape to build the diameter up. Any other thoughts?? 

http://www.rockler.com/4-metal-blast-gates


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wrapping tape around them will work. Electrical tape seems to work best. If you are only filling a 1/16 gap silicon would work.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Here are the ones I used. 
http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-W11...rp_a1_4_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=1YW0JWACYQRDHQV17KXJ
Yours are a much better price. I'm very happy with mine. And I used tape with sewer and drain and has worked great.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Good to hear, these look very similar to yours. I'm thinking of taping the joints instead of gluing it all at this point as Id like to move in the next year or two.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I have some plastic gates and so far they are working fine for me. 

So if I understand correctly, the issue is using pvc pipe rather than flex piping which is causing an issue with your plastic gates?

Just wondering since I'm redoing my dc this week.



michaelpugh said:


> Here are the ones I used.
> http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-W11...rp_a1_4_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=1YW0JWACYQRDHQV17KXJ
> Yours are a much better price. I'm very happy with mine. And I used tape with sewer and drain and has worked great.


Do you have a pic of using the sewer and drain - I was thinking of going this route but wasn't sure if it would suffice?


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Using SDR pipe and the gates from Rockler you mentioned what I did was slip the gate into the pipe drill 2 small holes and put #6 sheet metal ( abt. 1/4" long) screws to physically hold the two together and apply a thin bead 0f caulk at the end of the pipe creating a seal. Works great, no leaks and a couple of months ago when I decided to move one of the gates, all I had to do was remove the 2 #6 screws and cut the bead of caulk with a utility knife and it easily came apart & I relocated to new location. HTH. :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

new2woodwrk said:


> i have some plastic gates and so far they are working fine for me.
> 
> So if i understand correctly, the issue is using pvc pipe rather than flex piping which is causing an issue with your plastic gates?
> 
> ...






















Had to switch to sch 40 to reduce to two inch for my ms and ras


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Ryan I like the look of the knobs on yours better too


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

They are well built, but do you all have to tighten the knobs every time you move the gate?? They self loosen every time I open them. Slightly annoying so far.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

For whatever reason the one on my ts stays open or closed but the one on my ms I have to tighten to keep it open all the way. It stays closed.


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*blast gates*

I made mine out of wood. I used a circle cutter to cut the holes in a piece of 2x6 and used a piece of thin plywood in between. With the circle cutter you can make the what ever size you need.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

We're long past making my own. Metal ones were cheap, and shipped right to my door. Can't beat that!! I'm thinking if I use a bit of loctite on the threads where I want them, maybe it will stay right in place.


----------

